# Increase in annual maintenance charge Calor?



## wbbs (3 Jul 2012)

Got a letter from Calor, I have gas central heating and hob, they are increasing their annual charge for rent/maintenance of tank  from €70 approx to €199 - that's a fair hike.  I know it hasn't increased for years but I have the same tank for 20 yrs and once ever they checked it during that time.    I like my gas heating but this is adding a fair whack on to annual running costs.


----------



## DGOBS (4 Jul 2012)

Ring and complain!
Bet you get a reduction if you ask to have it removed.


----------



## mercman (5 Jul 2012)

DGOBS said:


> Bet you get a reduction if you ask to have it removed.



Not that easy !! Calor have this knack of tying customers into their contracts for a specified period. You need to check your original contract to save yourself the embarrassment of arguing about nothing.

There are only two providers of LPG in the Irish market -- Calor & Flogas. They are both very similar in T & Cs but in reality it boils down to a matter of choice and getting the best deal.

Personally, I moved from Calor as there was a problem with leakage from the Tank, where my Gas supply was literally going up into the Air. FloGas are also better to deal with IMO.


----------



## wbbs (5 Jul 2012)

It's a bit of a captive market alright, I seriously doubt they would reduce it, got 2 bills today, one for my father's house at the old rate and one for mine at the new rate, his just luckily was up for renewal before the increase.


----------



## mercman (5 Jul 2012)

wbbs said:


> I seriously doubt they would reduce it,



If you don't ask, you definitely will not receive. I bet they will, especially if you mention that their competitors are more customer friendly. The Gas Tanks are paid for and there is no service involved with them, so I am at a loss as to why they charge for their rental. Otherwise how is one supposed to store their product.

On another note how long are you with Calor ??


----------



## wbbs (5 Jul 2012)

21 yrs, I'll ring after 2 and we'll see what happens!


----------



## mercman (5 Jul 2012)

Well, and knowing very well how they operate, you should be a free agent. Check your contract ! I've been to court with the twice. The first time over 26 years ago, we (commercial customers) won the case and the second time 8 years ago they relented and I won.

Do yourself a favour, try FloGas.


----------



## mercman (6 Jul 2012)

OP, Any news after your contact


----------



## wbbs (6 Jul 2012)

I typed reply 3 times yesterday but it just wouldn't post.

Basically they couldn't care less, got the party line about increasing costs etc, pointed out I wasn't getting much value out of this increase as the tank was 20 yrs old anyway, she pointed out that it covered maintenance of the tank, which means a service every 10 yrs!   I don't recall the one in 2001, met the guy in 2011 alright, whichever way you look at it, that's a damn dear service!

Rang Flogas, nobody available to talk to me, waiting for call back.


----------



## maca13 (19 Sep 2012)

First time posting folks!! Hva etwo bed apartment...VERY well insulated,therefore didnt really ahve heat on the last few months, so gas usage was for water and cooking...given only two of us in apartment,usuage wouldnt be that high.
However have just got a bill for over €400 for May-Sept...i know thats 4 months but does'nt this seem exceptionally high? Checked meter read taken on 05/09 and checked yesterday, looks like we have used 10 units in 14 days..is this good..bad...or indifferent??


----------



## vandriver (19 Sep 2012)

10 Units is about 6 euro.Were any of the readings estimated?What tariff are you on,and at what company.Have you tried www.bonkers.ie for comparison?


----------

